# Tell me about the car I just bought...



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

I just picked up a '90 V8 Quattro with 119k miles this morning for $850. It has the 3.6L 32V 4OHC motor and AT (wish it were manual ><).
It has heated leather seats in excellent shape and it seems to run smoothly. The temp needle sits dead center after it warms up. 
The body is also in excellent shape, except for it's covered in shallow scratches. I can probably make them nearly invisible just by buffing it out, but I can't imagine how they got there.
The immediate issues I've noticed is that it's leaking brake fluid from the left rear wheel, there is an intermittent belt squeal, and an occasional grinding from under the car on acceleration.
Oh, also the CAT light is on and the PS doesn't work very well (I'm guessing that's where the squeal is from).
I'll get some pics up later when I have some light.
Any thoughts, advice, suggestions, opinions, etc.?


_Modified by Cheshire_Cat at 1:28 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the car I just bought... (Cheshire_Cat)*

Here's some links for you
http://www.myv8q.com/index.htm
http://www.audifans.com/pipermail/v8/
http://www.justfourrings.com/


----------

